
QuickPublisher – A new and simple blogging platform - rotimi_je_suis
https://www.quickpublisher.online
======
rotimi_je_suis
QuickPublisher aims to bring back the fun in the blogging. It provides a quick
an easy way to publish articles to the internet without having to worry about
template designs, plugin installations or the uncertainty about the future of
your blog. It provides advanced features such as tracking edits made by your
collaborators,monetization features and much more.

